# Ocracoke last weekend....was ok?



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

I made a quick suicide run to ocracoke last Saturday morning to Sunday noon.
I seen one puppy caught when we first hit the beach. About a hour after high tide , just before dark had a good hit pulled my torium 14 down to about 50 yards left then I turned him, after a 30 min. Fight pulled the hook. The night was pretty sad, then at first light , hour before high, hooked up again. This 25 min fight produced this 42" golden red fella.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrads! Nice fish. - glenn


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice fish!......... Whats "a quick suicide run" ?


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

A , throw all yo stuff in the truck that night, jump on the first ferry , fish all day and night, only catching a nap in the chair on the beach, then back in the ferry the next morning. Then sleep all day to catch up just to back to work the next morning! It's close to death for us old fellas!


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice fish Derek.


----------



## Jackle (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome catch, that had to make it all worth the trip. Can you tell me about you're rig? Hook size, bait, etc? I've only caught puppy's in "the suds" and really wanna hookup with one of those bulls!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Same style carolina rig as puppy fishing, just go up to 8/0 10/0 circle hook and 100 lb leader. Cut mullet for me always. I throw a silver saltist 20h on a custom built 13' rod


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Way to go Kingfish!! Nice fish,thanks for the report...


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey Kenny, Joey Kellum went with me, couldn't believe he didn't put one on the hill


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Joey is a dern good fisherman,been on the piers here in the fall many times and he definitely gets his share.. If you see him again tell him I said he MISSED OUT BIGTIME this past nov on Avon!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

I know we came up the 3rd weekend in oct. And caught 4 before it warmed up. We tried to come back but couldn't put it together. I think we will wait later this year.


----------



## Jackle (Sep 14, 2012)

Good deal, thanks for the tips. Me and Pops are headed down that way next week, hopefully there'll still be some big ones still hanging out.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Joey is a good friend of mine. I've learned a lot from him. He's a hell of a fisherman can't believe hr didn't get one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingchaser34 said:


> Joey is a good friend of mine. I've learned a lot from him. He's a hell of a fisherman can't believe hr didn't get one.


 If you can put two weekends together with Joey,may I suggest last weekend of Oct,second weekend of Nov.. I know the "7th" is kind of the sabbath of drumfishing on Hatteras Island,but that second week usually wins,especially if there are some sw winds involved...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Kingfish258 said:


> Same style carolina rig as puppy fishing, just go up to 8/0 10/0 circle hook and 100 lb leader. Cut mullet for me always. I throw a silver saltist 20h on a custom built 13' rod


Cut Salt Mullet or fresh?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice fish. Thanks for sharing. Like the beach cart. I have the same setup with the new beach orange tires.


----------

